# Welcome our new moderator: Susan Purry



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Welcome to our new moderator, Susan Purry (aka wanderingstar) for the Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Discussion forum. Susan joined the IBS Group in December 1999. She has had Diarrhea predominant IBS and M.E. (the British word for CFS) for the past 13 years. Susan's illness follows a relapse and remission pattern. At the moment she is in a relapse.Susan writes:


> quote:I wanted to be a moderator so that I could do something useful with my time inspite of the M.E./CFS, which puts many restrictions on my life, especially my occupational life. I wanted to do something within a group which has given me so much support.My main interest in Fibromyalgia and CFS is latest research on the conditions.


I wish to congratulate and thank Susan for being a part of the Group and for volunteering her time and energy.Jeffrey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, congratulations on becoming our new moderator. I know you will do a wonderful job. A big thanks to Jeffrey who stood by us until we found a moderator.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Congrats, Susan! And THANK YOU.And another big THANKS to Jeff, also.Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thank you Jeff, weener and Feisty for being so welcoming and supportive. I'll be seeing ya around!


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi Susan,I believe we have read each other's posts on the IBS board. I'm there off and on---according to how my symtoms go. Lately I'm back on--if you know what I mean! Congrats on your new position---I'll look forward to chatting with you.Tania


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Susan, (alias wanderingstar). Thank you for agreeing to be our moderator. I am sure Jeff is much relieved. I had been thinking about it but wasn't sure about what it entailed, as well as the fact I don't frequent on this board as much as the meeting board anymore. It is good to come back here and visit with my friends as well as meet new ones though. I hope you find yourself in the remission stage again soon. I'll start by asking you a question and others too, if you would care to respond. When you are in your remission stage, does that mean you don't experience any symptoms at all, day to day, or does that mean you just don't feel as many severe symptoms on a daily basis? In other words, during your remission would you say - "It feels like I no longer have this condition." I have good days and bad days, meaning I always am aware that I have it, but the symptoms are not always very severe or as noticable all the time. Every day, however, I do feel symptoms of this condition.Jeff, if you are still here, thank you for having the fibro board here, along with all the other boards and nice changes you have made. When I think of you being at the helm, I think of being in capable, as well as compassionate hands. I hope your symptoms are more under control now, as well. If you would care to put a job description on being a moderator (responsibilities), I am sure many would appreciate it and possibly be interested in the future. I guess what people would want to know about is how much time consumption is involved too. If Jeff doesn't come back to answer this question, Susan, maybe you could tell us. Thanks again, Alice


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Alice, I started a new thread to answer your query.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Congratulations Susan!







/Mio


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks Moldie. That was very kind of you to say. I do appreciate that many people have multiple illnesses that they are dealing with. This and the IBD forum are an important part of our community.I recommended this link to Susan for some guidelines about being a moderator. Perhaps this will give you some idea as to what is involved. http://www.infopop.com/support/ubb/ModGuide2.html J*


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks Tania and Mio.


----------

